# Epson WF 7010 printing problems



## paintersspouse (Jul 26, 2012)

I have blue printing ( yes printing) and then transferring. I have an Epson WF7010. I have tried cleaning the print head. Does anyone have any ideas why the printer is doing this?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

paintersspouse said:


> I have blue printing ( yes printing) and then transferring. I have an Epson WF7010. I have tried cleaning the print head. Does anyone have any ideas why the printer is doing this?


I think you have some gunk under the printhead and the overspray is due to the cyan inks hitting a hair or "fuzzy" stuck under the printhead and creating the spray effect.

If you think of a garden hose that is normally flowing then you place your thumb in the stream then you get that spraying effect.

You heads are probably just fine since I don't see banding. You can clean under the head then clean the capping station, then after cleaning the capping station put some more cleaner in it and then "puddle" the printhead, this means just saturate the cleaned capping station with cleaner ... enough to make a puddle ... then let the print head rest there a few hours.

In this video it shows the 1400 being fully cleaned, you won't have to worry about cleaning fluid into the print head part. I use parts of this procedure for my WF1100.


You can use half "Simple Green" cleaner and half distilled water in place of the cleaning fluid in the video. Your printer should be very similar in design, not sure about your wiper blade though.

How to maintain small format Epson printers

Is your printer under warranty?


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Isn't this the problem Mustang had a few months ago? I wonder if he ever found a cure.

I wonder why it tends to be the cyan? Is it possible that this particular ink has a mixture for cyan that causes it to dry just a little slower than the others? Usually when I get smearing it's black, even when printing in colors only (no black in the image at all).


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

GordonM said:


> Isn't this the problem Mustang had a few months ago? I wonder if he ever found a cure.
> 
> I wonder why it tends to be the cyan? Is it possible that this particular ink has a mixture for cyan that causes it to dry just a little slower than the others? Usually when I get smearing it's black, even when printing in colors only (no black in the image at all).


I think it is the same, I don't recall an update if fixed or not.


----------



## personalizeit3 (Feb 12, 2011)

paintersspouse said:


> I have blue printing ( yes printing) and then transferring. I have an Epson WF7010. I have tried cleaning the print head. Does anyone have any ideas why the printer is doing this?


 
Shut the front door! I finally found a post that I have been looking for!!!! Do we know what will fix this. I am on my 5th ... YES 5th Epson 7010 and all are doing the same thing. I have 1 of mine and actually 1 loaner from Cobra. What in the world!! One of the colors wont print. The yellow is supposed to be lime and the top row is khaki and supposed to be grey. I have 2 in my room right now and both are doing the exact same thing. I am just sick to my stomach. I have been trying to do sublimation since last July and just sick to my stomach over these printers. I do head cleanings and run my printer like I am supposed to . Help!!! I am kinda sorta newbie, but have had nothing but problems so am I making a newbie mistake with something just b/c I haven't learned it yet. Epson 7010, cobra CIS system. Is buying a Sawgrass Ink with Ricoh printer better. TIA !
Allison
Personalize It


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

personalizeit3 said:


> Shut the front door! I finally found a post that I have been looking for!!!! Do we know what will fix this. I am on my 5th ... YES 5th Epson 7010 and all are doing the same thing. I have 1 of mine and actually 1 loaner from Cobra. What in the world!! One of the colors wont print. The yellow is supposed to be lime and the top row is khaki and supposed to be grey. I have 2 in my room right now and both are doing the exact same thing. I am just sick to my stomach. I have been trying to do sublimation since last July and just sick to my stomach over these printers. I do head cleanings and run my printer like I am supposed to . Help!!! I am kinda sorta newbie, but have had nothing but problems so am I making a newbie mistake with something just b/c I haven't learned it yet. Epson 7010, cobra CIS system. Is buying a Sawgrass Ink with Ricoh printer better. TIA !
> Allison
> Personalize It


Is yours doing an overspray or is it banding? I can't tell from your photo.


----------



## personalizeit3 (Feb 12, 2011)

well both. I can take a close up pic. I have been searching with each printer that has bit the dust and literally one whole square didn't print, but yes... banding and then that halo when printing. 

TY
Allison


----------



## personalizeit3 (Feb 12, 2011)

personalizeit3 said:


> well both. I can take a close up pic. I have been searching with each printer that has bit the dust and literally one whole square didn't print, but yes... banding and then that halo when printing.
> 
> TY
> Allison


 
Rest of the pictures are attached. (close up).. the last rectangle is from a separate printed sheet. Not from the original picture. 

TY
Allison


----------



## personalizeit3 (Feb 12, 2011)

I am also noticing that paintersspouse ... your colors look much more vibrant. I know sublimation ink before pressing are dull. My pictures are printed and not pressed. This is on white paper. 

TY
Allison


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I have a banding problem with my CIS epson 7010 from Cobra. Cleaned the print head and it's still banding. Decided to give up on it and go Laser for everyday usages. I want to upgrade to the epson t series 3000 24" printer, but I'm not sure if the new ink is suitable for heat transfers.


----------



## paintersspouse (Jul 26, 2012)

Sorry, I have not been back, busy week. My grays and lime green were off as well. I cleaned the heads and the wiper and I am back in business. I did this by following the video using paper towel under the heads etc.

I have a dusty office. Cats and dogs and I live in the country so dust galore. I think it was the buildup under the heads and a combo of dust and dried ink. My husband the artists said that I was missing the blue in my grays and the lime green.


----------



## paintersspouse (Jul 26, 2012)

personalizeit3 said:


> I am also noticing that paintersspouse ... your colors look much more vibrant. I know sublimation ink before pressing are dull. My pictures are printed and not pressed. This is on white paper.
> 
> TY
> Allison


I pressed on a tile for a test.


----------



## personalizeit3 (Feb 12, 2011)

Paintersspouse... where did you find the paper towel trick so I know the steps. I will try it now. I have 2 printers out right now. So frustrating. TY!!!

Allison


----------



## paintersspouse (Jul 26, 2012)

mgparrish said:


> I think you have some gunk under the printhead and the overspray is due to the cyan inks hitting a hair or "fuzzy" stuck under the printhead and creating the spray effect.
> 
> If you think of a garden hose that is normally flowing then you place your thumb in the stream then you get that spraying effect.
> 
> ...


This post. Cobra has something like it on their website as well.


----------



## personalizeit3 (Feb 12, 2011)

Awesome!!! I overlooked that post. Sorry!! I have worked on these printers literally all day and just overlooked it trying to find answers. TY!!! Allison


----------



## paintersspouse (Jul 26, 2012)

I just wanted to update. Prints coming out perfectly. No over spray and no off colors. Printing color blocks or a know color calibration card is the way to go to figure out the problems.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

paintersspouse said:


> I just wanted to update. Prints coming out perfectly. No over spray and no off colors. Printing color blocks or a know color calibration card is the way to go to figure out the problems.


I clean the capping station and wiper at least every 2 months. Have a zoo in my house so always some hairs flying around.

If you have a printer cover that helps too.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

If I leave the cover open on my printer, my dog runs over to the table and barks at the printhead going back and forth.

The moral: Kitties, doggies, and printers don't mix.


----------

